# Was für einen Kühler auf die Southbridge?



## taks (29. April 2009)

*Was für einen Kühler auf die Southbridge?*

Abend zusammen

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem passiven Kühler für die Southbridge meines MSI K8N Neo2 Plat.
Das Problem liegt darin dass der AGP-Port ziemlich nahe liegt (wie im Anhang zu sehen ist).
Hat einer ne Idee was ich da für einen nehmen könnte?

Vllt. sowas wie der Xigmatek Porter N881 HDT ?
Aber passt der von den Löchern her?

Oder der Thermalright HR-05 SLI-IFX ? Aber wie kann man den Befestigen?


gruss


----------



## drachenorden (29. April 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Kühler auf die Southbridge?*

Wie wäre es mit sowas?


----------



## taks (29. April 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Kühler auf die Southbridge?*

Die Southbridge hat Jetzt schon 55° im Idle, unter Last um die 75°.

Darum bin ich auf der Suche nach was mit mehr Leistung 

Nur ist eben das Problem mit dem Platz.


----------



## FortunaGamer (29. April 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Kühler auf die Southbridge?*

Vielleicht ein andere kleiner Lüfter mit mehr Kraft das sollte doch gehen oder nicht?


----------



## drachenorden (29. April 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Kühler auf die Southbridge?*

*@taks *
Der Enzotech ist zwar klein, aber dafür Vollkupfer - hat sicherlich denselben Effekt wie dieser Zalman; Letzterer ist selbst für nForce4-Chipsätze problemlos nutzbar und ausreichend dimensioniert.

Mehr Leistung würde allenfalls mit dem vorgeschlagenen Xigmatek- oder Thermalright-Produkt zu erwarten sein.


----------



## taks (30. April 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Kühler auf die Southbridge?*

Aber meine Frage ist ob die beiden Kompatibel mit den NForce 2  Löchern sind. Ich habe nirgends was dazu gefunden. Ich habe nur gelesen dass man die entweder mit einer Klammer oder Schrauben/Pushpins befestigt. Aber wie das genau funktionieren soll leuchtet mir nicht ein -.-


----------



## DanielX (30. April 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Kühler auf die Southbridge?*

Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Thermaltake » Thermaltake CL-C0034 Extreme Spirit II

Den kann man eigentlich überall befestigen da die Halterung universal ist.

Und kühlen tuht er auch ganz gut, allerdings muss man den ein wenig runter regeln damit der nicht zu laut ist.

MfG DanielX


----------



## taks (30. April 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Kühler auf die Southbridge?*

Wenn ich den Nehme dann passt eben keine passive Grafikkarte mehr drauf (siehe Bild im ersten Post). Darum sind bei meinen beiden Vorschlägen auch die Kühler nicht über sondern neben der Grundplatte. 

Aber dann bestell ich einfach mal einen. Wird schon passen -.-


----------



## DanielX (30. April 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Kühler auf die Southbridge?*

Der steht ja leicht zu einer Seite ab und du kannst ihn eigentlich fast in jede Richtung drauf bauen, sollte möglich sein wenn auch knapp. 

Im Notfall kannst du auch den Lüfter auf die andere Seite vom Kühler fummeln dann hast du nochmal was mehr Platz.

MfG DanielX


----------



## andimann (30. April 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Kühler auf die Southbridge?*

THERMALRIGHT HR-05 SLI | Chipset Kühler - Heatpipe - Passiv Preise und Daten im Preisvergleich ?


----------



## taks (30. April 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Kühler auf die Southbridge?*

Naja, will auch nichts dass meinen PC wie n Ufo aussehen lässt ^^





andimann schrieb:


> THERMALRIGHT HR-05 SLI | Chipset Kühler - Heatpipe - Passiv Preise und Daten im Preisvergleich ?


 

Den Thread gelesen?


----------



## andimann (30. April 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Kühler auf die Southbridge?*

Ich denke doch, dass ich gelesen habe.
Das Teil kühlt mit Sicherheit besser als der kleine MSI-Fussel, wenn dein Gehäuse nicht absolut windstill ist. Ob er passt kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, aber auf jeden Fall passt dann deine Grafikkarte... oder was passt daran nicht?


----------



## _hellgate_ (30. April 2009)

*AW: Was für einen Kühler auf die Southbridge?*

würde auch den thermaltake nehmen sieht auch ordentlich aus


----------

